# Cutter Motors quickly becoming Ferrari Central...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What began as an experiment (delving into the pre-owned
Ferrari business), is becoming a culture.

You should see the 360 Modena we just bought...
:yikes: 


We must have half a dozen of the "F-Cars" strewn about
here...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Ya let's see some Ferraris :yikes:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

*Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics *


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

aww, what a tease...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

i got pics, but i have to wait 'til i get home
to download 'em...

i also got some pics of mystic blue 325Ci...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Pics?

Can't you people just walk outside and see Ferraris?

Saw a red F360 while waiting for a light on my way into work this morning.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

here's Cutter's lot as of 20 minutes ago









:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *i also got some pics of mystic blue 325Ci... *


Oh sure, that will look real interesting next to Ferraris.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Can't you people just walk outside and see Ferraris?*


Ferraris aren't that exciting on the street because there's always an a-hole behind the wheel. 

Saw 4 Ferraris yesterday. Totally useless in NYC.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> i also got some pics of mystic blue 325Ci... *


Oh, speaking of, there was a Mystic 330ZHP that Crevier brought up to the Picnic yesterday (and Kevin was letting some select people take a spin in).


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> *Oh sure, that will look real interesting next to Ferraris.  *












Speaking of real interesting, is U-330Ci all cleaned up yet?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Speaking of real interesting, is U-330Ci all cleaned up yet? *


Are you kidding? I didn't waste a second... after I got back at 11pm (had to visit my parents after the autox), I spent 2 hrs in the parking garage cleaning up.  I went back today to make sure I didn't miss any spots. 

btw, the air compressor is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *Are you kidding? I didn't waste a second... after I got back at 11pm (had to visit my parents after the autox), I spent 2 hrs in the parking garage cleaning up.  I went back today to make sure I didn't miss any spots.
> 
> btw, the air compressor is awesome! :thumbup: *


 :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> *Are you kidding? I didn't waste a second... after I got back at 11pm (had to visit my parents after the autox), I spent 2 hrs in the parking garage cleaning up.  I went back today to make sure I didn't miss any spots.
> 
> btw, the air compressor is awesome! :thumbup: *


Kicked all the fish out of the car and such? Darn, that is some kind of wet :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *:tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: *


Hey, it was a big step for me to not only take my car out in the rain, but also pound it around over the course of 8 hrs.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Kicked all the fish out of the car and such? Darn, that is some kind of wet :yikes: *


I couldn't get the jellyfish out of the back so I ate it. :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> *I couldn't get the jellyfish out of the back so I ate it. :eeps: *


Ooohhhh, too much information! :eeps: : puke:

Pssst, Jon, how are you coming on the Ferrari pictures dude?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

alee said:


> *I couldn't get the jellyfish out of the back so I ate it. :eeps: *


hmm... a bit dry, no?

would soy sauce help? or make it taste bad?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *hmm... a bit dry, no?*


A little 5W30 helps the medicine go down.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Jon, your neighbor Fred Couples just came into some cash maybe you can sell him one.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

gr8330 said:


> *Jon, your neighbor Fred Couples just came into some cash maybe you can sell him one. *


Fred actually is Marc Cutter's neighbor... 

We should show him this one:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This one's a "little bit special"...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

360 Modena :yikes: :bow: Nice color.

Hey Jon, are you servicing them too or just selling.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ObD said:


> *360 Modena :yikes: :bow: Nice color.
> 
> Hey Jon, are you servicing them too or just selling. *


I suppose that our Porsche mechanics ought to be able to figure them out...

:dunno:

:bigpimp:


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

the silver one is kick a$$ 
ill take it as long as i can finance for 20000000 months w/little down 
would love to work at your dealer


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I suppose that our Porsche mechanics ought to be able to figure them out...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :bigpimp: *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sammmy Hagar would love this one...



Whoa, this is trippy; just saw my reflection in da mirror...


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Sammmy Hagar would love this one...
> *


Jebus. What a car!... So what do you do when someone comes in and wants a test drive? Do you throw them the keys and tell them to come back before you closed???


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ccha said:


> *Jebus. What a car!... So what do you do when someone comes in and wants a test drive? Do you throw them the keys and tell them to come back before you closed???*


No demo drives in the Ferraris....


What do you think of this rear end??


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

"Could the owner of the red Ferrari please move his car so that I can exit?" "I'm in a hurry too!"


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

alee said:


> *Are you kidding? I didn't waste a second... after I got back at 11pm (had to visit my parents after the autox), I spent 2 hrs in the parking garage cleaning up.  I went back today to make sure I didn't miss any spots.
> *


You didn't have your daily dose of Prozac?   :tsk:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Er, I thought there were certain models of Ferraris (like the Enzo) that you couldn't get unless you already owned one (or your last name is 'Clapton'; Eric recently picked his Enzo up from the Ferrari dealership when he was in England :bigpimp: )?

Okay, I'm a country bumpkin...but I've only ever seen red Ferraris; didn't know they came in any other color. Usually I see them in (a) Pasadena, on Colorado Boulevard (yes, the street that the Rose Parade goes down) or (b) moving at Warp 6 on the freeway (I think Ferrari drivers make special arrangements with the California Highway Patrol!  )


BTW, Jon - how's the post-Bimmerfest recovery coming? Sounds like another trip to Finland might be in order? :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Er, I thought there were certain models of Ferraris (like the Enzo) that you couldn't get unless you already owned one (or your last name is 'Clapton'; Eric recently picked his Enzo up from the Ferrari dealership when he was in England :bigpimp: )?
> *


Are you serious? E.C. got an Enzo? Now I must worship him even more than I already do.... :bow:   :rofl:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Are you serious? E.C. got an Enzo? Now I must worship him even more than I already do.... :bow:   :rofl: *


Here's a few quotes from an article I remembered posted on another site:

"A factory worker said: 'Most people leave here with their cars on a flatbed truck, but Eric left with a huge grin and insisted on driving it (his brand-new Enzo) all the way back home.'"

"For the past 20 years Clapton has built up an impressive collection of both historic and modern cars and only last year bought a brand-new £110,000 Ferrari 360 Spyder."


----------



## jdblombe (Sep 18, 2002)

Jon,

Maybe this is propietary, but how does Cutter's find used Ferrari's to sell? I couldn't imagine a regular influx of customers trading in Ferrari's for BMW's/Mercedes?:dunno: 

Have you taken one for a spin yet?  :bigpimp:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I suppose that our Porsche mechanics ought to be able to figure them out...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Maybe something for the HACK at Techsession 8.0?


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *No demo drives in the Ferraris....
> 
> 
> *


See, that's totally understandable. What I dont' understand is the local Infiniti dealers having the same policy on G35 Coupes. :thumbdwn:

Oh by the way, I know someone (uhhh, my trainer knows someone) with three Ferrari's. This is so that he doesn't build up mileage on any one of them because the 15k mile service is $17k!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Man, that 355 F1 is sweet. I'll take it. Would anyone like to sponsor me?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> *BTW, Jon - how's the post-Bimmerfest recovery coming? Sounds like another trip to Finland might be in order?*


I'm almost there, thanks for asking _mom!


----------

